# General > AquaTalk >  Decommissioning my cichlid tank

## Tanker

Hi, I'm decommissioning my cichlid tank but I have 4 cichlids left in my tank. They are abt 3 inches each. Not sure if anyone would like to have them. Any advice what to do with them? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gyjd

What cichlids are they?
Possible to send pix of yr fishes please?
Thanks :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanker

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1449188880.152275.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1449189002.111862.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1449189017.863995.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1449189041.981998.jpg
Hi gyjd, please see pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gyjd

Thanks, can't adopt your fishes as they are too aggressive for my Tanganyika cichlids.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tanker

Thanks gyjd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sherchoo

Hi Tanker,

I have some room for the cichlids... contact me at 9623o997

----------

